# Baselayout and RC_AUTO_INTERFACE

## j0m

I've searched quite extensively on how to customize conf.d/net to fit my purpose, that is to have wireless (eth1) activated only when lan (eth0) is unplugged, as well as disabling eth1 as soon as eth0 is plugged again, on a laptop. I've both the interfaces set on dhcp with static fallback addresses/routes (by the way, both settings are the same for the two ifaces, as they should never be up at the same time on my home lan/wlan, and this way I only have to open p2p ports on my router only once and it'll work always, no matter which iface of the two is going to be up).

Now, I've found out I have to _delete_ the ifplugd initscript from every runlevel, and _add_ net.ethX, but this way both the ifaces would get started as I see no way to tell baselayout which one to prioritize in conf.d/net, or am i missing some 'hidden' logic ?

I've also found out two other clues:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298712.html - which suggests playing with ifplugd.action

and RC_AUTO_INTERFACE, which some people on this forum were told to set to yes in conf.d/rc until April, but not later, and as I use 1.12.1 baselayout (last version in portage) and this variable is not there (nor are any related comments).

So I guess RC_AUTO_INTERFACE is gone, but no clue if its functionality is implicitly on or available.

So what should I do ?

----------

## UberLord

Right the RC_AUTO_INTERFACE variable was dropped a while ago.

You just need baselayout-1.12, latest netplug/ifplugd, wpa_supplicant-0.5.x and resolvconf-gentoo.

The magic should just happen - your wireless will have a higher metric than your wired, which means your wired will be preferreed.

----------

## j0m

So it seems my configuration should be ok as it is, but still, do you mean I need to have net.eth0 and net.eth1 _both_ added to default runlevel ? Because if I grasp it, this way both the ifaces are up and have an address, only metric makes magic (routing) happen; but, if so, there's no way to avoid wireless to keep scanning or whatever ? Even more important: is there no risk to have loops or other mad packets around, if my network, as you can imagine, will see two ifaces up with the same address (192.168.200.16), so same subnet too (.200.x), even if one connects to an AP (.200.19), and another to a AP-linked switch  ?

Also, I forgot to mention I have problems with resolvconf, as I have emerge --config'ured and the symlink is there, but there's no output with resolvconf -l.

And even in this case it seems I should simply put dns_servers="x.y.z.k" or dns_servers_ethX in case I want behavior to be set per iface. But here it doesn't seem to work (I have to admit I still have to try out on my first question as I have problems with bcm43xx). From my understanding the settings in the conf.d/net should make for the missing files one should manually set for every iface inside /etc/resolvconf/ (in a certain sense, as unneeded as ifplugd settings taken from conf.d/ifplugd are). Still it doesn't work (file is "# generated by resolvconf", but nothing more than that comment).

I take advantage of my question to sort two other related things out: what about ppp ? I mean I want ppp connections to replace dns info too. Do I need to take some steps (as there's obviously no static dns servers for my ppp0/1/2, so no dns_* entries for them altogether) ?

And, may I enable static dns for ethX, once it works I mean, _only_ after dhcpcd fails, so that dhcp may hand them dns info if active on the lan ? Because I don't know if it's correct/supported to write something like fallback_dns_servers= (for both) or fallback_dns_servers_eth0= (if I want fine-grained control).

Thanks in advance for everybody's patience.

----------

## UberLord

 *j0m wrote:*   

> So it seems my configuration should be ok as it is, but still, do you mean I need to have net.eth0 and net.eth1 _both_ added to default runlevel ? Because if I grasp it, this way both the ifaces are up and have an address, only metric makes magic (routing) happen; but, if so, there's no way to avoid wireless to keep scanning or whatever ?

 

Isn't that what you want?

Both up then they can be, so you can pull the cable, walk around the room and use wireless, then walk out of range and plug into a new wired network?

 *Quote:*   

>  Even more important: is there no risk to have loops or other mad packets around, if my network, as you can imagine, will see two ifaces up with the same address (192.168.200.16), so same subnet too (.200.x), even if one connects to an AP (.200.19), and another to a AP-linked switch  ?

 

Not that I can see

 *Quote:*   

> Also, I forgot to mention I have problems with resolvconf, as I have emerge --config'ured and the symlink is there, but there's no output with resolvconf -l.
> 
> And even in this case it seems I should simply put dns_servers="x.y.z.k" or dns_servers_ethX in case I want behavior to be set per iface. But here it doesn't seem to work (I have to admit I still have to try out on my first question as I have problems with bcm43xx). From my understanding the settings in the conf.d/net should make for the missing files one should manually set for every iface inside /etc/resolvconf/ (in a certain sense, as unneeded as ifplugd settings taken from conf.d/ifplugd are). Still it doesn't work (file is "# generated by resolvconf", but nothing more than that comment).

 

If dns_servers is not making a resolvconf entry then one of the below must be true

1) You're not using baselayout-1.12 or it's installed incorrectly

2) For some reason the interface did not come up - try NOT using ifplugd so you can debug

BTW, when ifplugd is launched by net.xxx then it does not use the conf.d/ifplugd file at all.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I take advantage of my question to sort two other related things out: what about ppp ? I mean I want ppp connections to replace dns info too. Do I need to take some steps (as there's obviously no static dns servers for my ppp0/1/2, so no dns_* entries for them altogether) ?

 

You just need the latest version of ppp as that as resolvconf support, or at least I think it does.[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> And, may I enable static dns for ethX, once it works I mean, _only_ after dhcpcd fails, so that dhcp may hand them dns info if active on the lan ? Because I don't know if it's correct/supported to write something like fallback_dns_servers= (for both) or fallback_dns_servers_eth0= (if I want fine-grained control).

 

We don't support that. I'm not sure how useful it would be as if dhcp fails and you know your static IP and thus static gateway route + dns then you should be using arping to work out gateway existance before doing dhcp.

Then you can do that  :Smile: 

----------

## mrness

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Isn't that what you want?
> 
> Both up then they can be, so you can pull the cable, walk around the room and use wireless, then walk out of range and plug into a new wired network?
> 
> 

 

exactly how would that be possible? the wired network interface will still be up, even if it gets disconnected from physical layer.

not to mention /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start will freeze till it receives IP settings through DHCP - kind of impossible if it isn't physically connected  :Wink: 

----------

## UberLord

 *mrness wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*   Isn't that what you want?
> 
> Both up then they can be, so you can pull the cable, walk around the room and use wireless, then walk out of range and plug into a new wired network?
> 
>  
> ...

 

You would use ifplugd or netplugd to bring the interface up or down based on the cable being in or out  :Wink: 

This is one of the very nice features of baselayout-1.12 as it automatically supports ifplugd and netplug, requiring zero user configuration  :Smile: 

----------

## j0m

In the wait to see my wireless working (this has nothing to do with baselayout, but with kernel module support), I can confirm you that I know see what happens 'behind the curtains', thanks to your words; maybe someone should better document these features, as lots of them are automagic behavior and quite a lot different from previous versions.

Nevertheless I still have issues with resolvconf-gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If dns_servers is not making a resolvconf entry then one of the below must be true
> 
> 1) You're not using baselayout-1.12 or it's installed incorrectly
> ...

 

I can assure you baselayout is last available (1.12.1), I've also reinstalled resolvconf-gentoo just to rule this out, I've also emerge --config'ured the symlink (of course it told me it was already ok), and I've tried with and without ifplugd enabled (so "!plug" put or deleted from modules for eth0);

the problem is, iface comes up with right (static) routes and address, after dhcp timeout (btw, 'nodns' on dhcp), both under ifplugd control and without, so it just seems nothing happens on resolvconf, I have dns_servers_eth0="4.2.2.2", just in case it matters. Just to try to understand baselayout behavior I grep'ed init.d/net.lo in search for resolvconf string and I only found out two lines, where it releases it (resolvconf -d iface)... Where should the code call for resolvconf -a or whatever ?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Dr.Dran

@UberLord ehm excuse me but when do you plan to make the baselayout 1.12.x stable?

Best regards

Franco

----------

## UberLord

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> @UberLord ehm excuse me but when do you plan to make the baselayout 1.12.x stable?

 

baselayout-1.12.1 should get a stable bug request on 5th July 2006 - at which point the arch teams then mark it stable at their leisure.

Sorry it's taken so long to get to this point, but the init script internals have had a major overhaul to implement requested features  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

 *j0m wrote:*   

> Where should the code call for resolvconf -a or whatever ?

 

/lib/rcscripts/net/system.sh

You can always try with this

```

echo -e "#test resolvconf\nnameserver 4.2.2.2\n" | resolvconf -a lo

resolvconf -l

cat /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> baselayout-1.12.1 should get a stable bug request on 5th July 2006 - at which point the arch teams then mark it stable at their leisure.
> 
> 

 

Wow so cool!  :Very Happy: 

I have tested netplug, and I saw that was very stable ( I have plugged/unplugged the ethernet interface 10 times and the autoconfiguration start perfectly).

A questions: Is possible to use netplug with wireless pcmcia cards? Like the rt2500 chipset? I have to insert in the /etc/netplug/netplug.conf the string ra*?

Cheers

Franco

----------

## UberLord

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> Is possible to use netplug with wireless pcmcia cards? Like the rt2500 chipset? I have to insert in the /etc/netplug/netplug.conf the string ra*?

 

udev will do that automatically for you  :Smile: 

Or at least it does on my system - which works with my rt2500 and prism54 chipsets.

Although, I don't have pcmcia-cs or any specific pcmcia tools installed which may affect this udev feature.

----------

## Dr.Dran

That's ok, eh eh eh for the moment there isn't a real problem, I mount the interface on hand.

Thanx for the good job  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

## j0m

 *Quote:*   

> You can always try with this
> 
> ```
> 
> echo -e "#test resolvconf\nnameserver 4.2.2.2\n" | resolvconf -a lo
> ...

 

I've tried and it works, nevertheless when I reboot this manual setting is lost, and it doesn't pick up the conf.d/net dns_servers, as I pointed out before. Now I have a bit more clues: I 'tail -f' /etc/resolv.conf and it is '#generated by resolvconf' all the time, but when I restart net.eth0 it gets the right dns_servers for as long as it waits dhcp (with nodns attached btw), but gets deleted when dhcp fails and it fallbacks. I've tried with and without ifplugd (and also with or without netplug, specifying it through module), but maybe it's a bad interaction (bug ?) with dhcpcd (2.0.5 and 2.0.6, same behavior).

----------

## UberLord

As I said, that's correct behaviour, the fallback stuff isn't that great for what you need.

Try this. You would probably need to change the ip of the static gateway to match your own, but it should work  :Smile: 

```

# Local resolver

dns_servers_lo="127.0.0.1"

config_eth0=( "arping" )

fallback_eth0=( "dhcp" ) # Default to DHCP if we cannot find a gateway

gateways="192.168.0.1"

config_192168000001=( "192.168.0.20/24" )

routes_192168000001=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

dns_servers_192168000001="192.168.0.1"
```

----------

## j0m

Ok, now I'm trying to take steps according to your last suggestion (btw, 1- now I see the point in arping, even if I wonder if it's possible to swap priorities this way - i.e. dhcp + arping as a fallback; 2- I think I can grasp dns_servers behavior, as 'system'-wide, not as a fallback, so at last I see an _urgent_ need for someone more 'in the know' than I am - otherwise I'd try it out myself - to put a _good_ sticky or gentoo-wiki alike, or even a few cases in the net.example, so that this improved automation doesn't get lost for most of the users trying to figure out what happens).

But my list of problems is never empty; now I have the same settings as above, only gateways is suffixed once for eth0 and once for eth1 (and both have same gateway), while config/routes/dns_servers entries are not duplicated, as they refer to one gateway only. Just for the record I've uninstalled ifplugd and installed netplug, as I noticed it's the default when both are on the system, and I have iproute2 on, as I try to stay as much as possible on common ground.

The problem is: with or without netplug (!plug) on, it fails to give any address or route, other than 127.0.0.1 (btw it writes 127.0.0.1 on the resolv too).

It seems arping does not work right atm. It says, with !plug, 'Pinging blah blah' then indented there is the address of the gateway alone, and it fails (!!), then it tries out dhcp which is bound to fail as there's no dhcp around here. How can I troubleshoot ? I put RC_VERBOSE on yes, but there's no other info on what it fails on... It seems to me arping_address_exists is the point where it spits out the error, giving a glance at arping.sh; is there a log of what happens in the background ? (btw, tail -f /var/log/messages and dmesg give me no hint).

Thanks in advance ! I hope not to be too n00b, but I'm used to try to find out a way out myself (and RTFM) when I can (just look at my post count, and it's 4 months Gentoo - and Linux in general as well - keeps me busy  :Smile:  )Last edited by j0m on Tue Jun 13, 2006 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Please post the contents of 

```
grep -v '^#' /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## j0m

```

modules_eth0=( "!wireless" "!plug" )

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

dns_servers_lo="127.0.0.1"

config_eth0=( "arping" )

fallback_eth0=( "dhcp" )

gateways_eth0="192.168.200.253"

config_192168200253=( "192.168.200.16/24" )

routes_192168200253=( "default via 192.168.200.253" )

dns_servers_192168200253=( "4.2.2.2" )

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis nosendhost"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 7"

config_eth1=( "arping" )

fallback_eth1=( "dhcp" )

gateways_eth1="192.168.200.253"

dhcp_eth1="release nodns nontp nonis nosendhost"

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 7"

config_eth2=( "arping" )

fallback_eth2=( "apipa" )

gateways_eth2="192.168.0.1 192.168.0.2"

config_192168000001=( "192.168.0.3/24" )

config_192168000002=( "192.168.0.3/24" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

config_ppp1=( "ppp" )

config_ppp2=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

link_ppp1="/dev/rfcomm0"

link_ppp2="/dev/ttyS1"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='_pppoe_user_'

username_ppp1='_handy_user_'

username_ppp2='_pstn_user_'

pppd_ppp0=(

   "updetach"

   "debug"

   "noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "persist"

   "noipdefault"

   "ipcp-accept-remote"

   "ipcp-accept-local"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

)

pppd_ppp1=(

   "updetach"

   "debug"

   "noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "persist"

   "noipdefault"

   "ipcp-accept-remote"

   "ipcp-accept-local"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   "noaccomp"

   "nobsdcomp"

   "nodeflate"

   "nopcomp"

   "novj"

   "novjccomp"

   "lock"

   "115200"

   "modem"

)

pppd_ppp2=(

   "updetach"

   "debug"

   "noauth"

   "defaultroute"

   "usepeerdns"

   "demand"

   "idle 600"

   "ipcp-accept-remote"

   "ipcp-accept-local"

   "holdoff 3"

   "lcp-echo-interval 15"

   "lcp-echo-failure 3"

   "lock"

   "115200"

   "modem crtscts"

)

phone_number_ppp1=( "_handy_dialcode_" )

phone_number_ppp2=( "_pstn_number_" )

chat_ppp1=(

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   'ECHO' 'ON'

   'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' '\nRINGING\r\n\r\nRINGING\r'

   '' 'AT'

   'TIMEOUT' '12'

   'SAY' '\nDefining PDP context...'

   'OK' 'ATH'

   'OK' 'ATE1'

   'OK' 'AT+cgdcont=1,"IP","web.omnitel.it"'

   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

   'TIMEOUT' '22'

   'SAY' '\nWaiting for connection...'

   'CONNECT' ''

   'SAY' '\nConnected'

)

chat_ppp2=(

   'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '' 'ATZ'

   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

   'TIMEOUT' '60'

   'CONNECT' ''

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '~--' ''

)

depend_ppp1() {

       need bluetooth

}

```

I pasted even ppp data, just in case we iron out these issues, because I am still longing for near-complete automation  :Wink:  (i.e. I want to start a ppp conn and have everything - routes and dns - right in place, only have to digit /etc/init.d/net.pppX start)

----------

## UberLord

Post the output of the following

```
ifconfig eth0 0 up

arping -c 2 -w 3 -D -f -I eth0 192.168.200.253

ifconfig eth1 0 up

arping -c 2 -w 3 -D -f -I eth1 192.168.200.253
```

----------

## j0m

```

ifconfig eth0 0 up

arping -c 2 -w 3 -D -f -I eth0 192.168.200.253

```

I only tried this as the other does not work yet (it's a broadcom and i'm still struggling with firmware):

1) 'ifconfig eth0 0 up' does not output anything, but then I do 'ifconfig eth0' and it gives me the iface without any ip address and up, as I guess it should be

2) the arping command tells:

ARPING 192.168.200.253 from 0.0.0.0 eth0

Sent 2 probes (2 broadcast(s))

Received 0 response(s)

My router is an Alcatel Speed Touch Home DSL modem, where I unblocked router functionality; maybe it's an issue with the router alone ?

Also, I remember my eth0 got the address a few times at the beginning of my arping experiments, but after a few reboots of my laptop, it didn't work anymore, even at/just-after boot

----------

## UberLord

 *j0m wrote:*   

> 1) 'ifconfig eth0 0 up' does not output anything

 

It's not supposed to - it just puts the interface into the correct state for an arping

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) the arping command tells:
> 
> ARPING 192.168.200.253 from 0.0.0.0 eth0
> ...

 

Well, that's not good is it? Your router needs to repsond .... Maybe there is a firewall somewhere that is blocking arping?

----------

## j0m

I've tried also installing arping2 and trying (it has a similar syntax), nevertheless it doesn't work; still everything works on the lan if I put the various ip addr / ip route / resolv.conf by hand.

Also, there's no firewall on the lan, the router works behind 2 switches (I've tried lessening by one hop the ethernet path by linking the router on the same switch as my computer).

Don't know what else should I look for (hardware failure at the MAC layer ?!?)

PS: of course I tried rebooting both router, switch and laptop

----------

## beatryder

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Right the RC_AUTO_INTERFACE variable was dropped a while ago.
> 
> You just need baselayout-1.12, latest netplug/ifplugd, wpa_supplicant-0.5.x and resolvconf-gentoo.
> 
> The magic should just happen - your wireless will have a higher metric than your wired, which means your wired will be preferreed.

 

Is there *any* documentation for how to set this up?

Should I have ifplugd in my runlevel? 

What should I have in my /etc/conf.d/net ? 

 - If I want wpa_supplicant on eth1 and ifplugd on eth0?

For some reason my DNS resolution does not work with resolvconf-gentoo installed. I followed the instruction to run

```

emerge --config =resolvconf-gentoo-1.0

```

please help!

----------

## UberLord

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> Is there *any* documentation for how to set this up?

 

/etc/conf.d/net.example

 *Quote:*   

> Should I have ifplugd in my runlevel? 

 

No

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What should I have in my /etc/conf.d/net ? 
> 
>  - If I want wpa_supplicant on eth1 and ifplugd on eth0?

 

```
modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For some reason my DNS resolution does not work with resolvconf-gentoo installed. I followed the instruction to run
> 
> ```
> ...

 

does /etc/resolv.conf have anything in it saying resolvconf?

does resolvconf -l show anything?

Have you installed a dhcp client that uses resolvconf if using dhcp?

----------

## UberLord

 *j0m wrote:*   

> I've tried also installing arping2 and trying (it has a similar syntax), nevertheless it doesn't work; still everything works on the lan if I put the various ip addr / ip route / resolv.conf by hand.
> 
> Also, there's no firewall on the lan, the router works behind 2 switches (I've tried lessening by one hop the ethernet path by linking the router on the same switch as my computer).
> 
> Don't know what else should I look for (hardware failure at the MAC layer ?!?)
> ...

 

I'm out of ideas now.

You have to find out what's stopping arping working for yourself.

----------

## beatryder

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *beatryder wrote:*   Is there *any* documentation for how to set this up? 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net.example
> 
> 

 

That file is not all that accurate. When I attempted to use the config_ESSID() the init script failed. Which is why I am confused. Can you do this with wpa_supplicant?? Ie: can I have a static IP set for an AP with wpa_supplicant?

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Should I have ifplugd in my runlevel?  
> 
> No
> ...

 

how about this:

```

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

fallback_eth0=( "10.0.0.151 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )

#this is for my PCMCIA NIC I only use it when I have to share a hard wire ethernet connection (dont ask  :twisted: )

config_eth2=( "192.168.100.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

```

Do you see any problems?

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> For some reason my DNS resolution does not work with resolvconf-gentoo installed. I followed the instruction to run
> ...

 

I removed ifplugd reinstalled resolvconf-gentoo and reconfiged it. and now it seems to be ok.

----------

## UberLord

 *beatryder wrote:*   

>  *UberLord wrote:*    *beatryder wrote:*   Is there *any* documentation for how to set this up? 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net.example
> 
>  
> ...

 

That documentation is highly accurate in my eyes.

If you cannot understand it then please provide improved documentation  :Smile: 

And yes, you can have a static IP set for an AP with wpa_supplicant - you have had this ability since baselayout-1.11

Tell you what, why don't you post how you think it should be setup and I'll tell you where you're wrong and where about the documentation told you to do it correctly  :Wink: 

----------

## beatryder

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *beatryder wrote:*    *UberLord wrote:*    *beatryder wrote:*   Is there *any* documentation for how to set this up? 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net.example
> 
>  
> ...

 

There is no need to be condescending. I am asking for help.

Perhaps using the phrase "not all that accurate" was a bad choice, should have said "not all that clear." Asking me to provide improved documentation is also a moot request as I obviously have no idea what I am doing, if I understood the existing docs I would not need improved documentation!

You know it is easy for you the developer and the guy who is extremely intimate with baselayout say "its in the docs." The fact is that the docs are not all that clear.

```

# GENERIC WIRELESS OPTIONS

# PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS IN /etc/conf.d/wireless.example FOR

# HOW TO USE THIS ESSID VARIABLE

# You can also override any settings found here per ESSID - which is very

# handy if you use different networks a lot

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

```

Ok, so I look in the /etc/conf.d/wireless.example

```

...

# Any ESSID's in values like essid_eth0="My NET" may need to be escaped

# This means placing the character \ before the character

# \" need to be escaped for example

# So if your ESSID is

#      My "\ NET

# it becomes

#      My \"\\ NET

# for example

#      #essid_eth0="My\"\\NET"

#

# So using the above we can use

#      #dns_domain_My____NET="My\"\\NET"

# which is an invalid dns domain, but shows the how to use the variable

# structure

#

# As a final note, most users will just need to set the following options

# key_ESSID1="s:yourkeyhere enc open" # s: means a text key

# key_ESSID2="aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd"      # no s: means a hex key

# preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

#

# Clear? Good. Now configure your wireless network below

```

Clear?? Sure is! Clear as mud! :p Am I to assume that if I have an ESSID named "linksys" I could use config_linksys=( "10.0.0.151 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )??

It is unclear to me what to do. Keep in mind that you develop baselayout, and not everyone is going to make sense out of your documentation. Also the gentoo handbook docs regarding network are slightly outdated and if I am not mistaken the way the net init script works has been changed significantly. Are the docs going to be updated when baselayout-1.12.1 goes stable?

Also, one more thing you may want to add to future .example files is which version of the package they came with....

----------

## beatryder

OMFG, I feel a bit of a fool. I was just about to try and get an error msg for you so you could see what it was. And turns out, I missed an "=", I was using 

config_linksys()

instead of:

config_linksys=()

guh... wow... any how... I still think the docs are a tad vauge, some more clarification would be nice. 

Something like:

```

# GENERIC WIRELESS OPTIONS 

# PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS IN /etc/conf.d/wireless.example FOR 

# HOW TO USE THIS ESSID VARIABLE 

# You can also override any settings found here per ESSID - which is very 

# handy if you use different networks a lot 

#config_ESSID=( "dhcp" ) 

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5" 

# EXAMPLE:

# if you have an ESSID named "default"

# config_default=( "dhcp" )

# or ESSID named "linksys" and you want a static IP

# config_linksys=( "10.0.0.151 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )

```

just my 2cents.

On a more positive note, the parallel startup is WAY better, shaved 20secs of my boot time, and thats on top of the 5 -15 secs the backgrounding of network setup saved me!

----------

